# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  schematic ,layout για lm3886

## maouna

εχω 2 ολοκληρωμενα lm3886 και θελω να φτιαξω εναν στερεο ενισχυτη.υπαρχει καποιο κυκλωμα καλυτερο απο αυτο που υπαρχει στο datasheet??????

----------


## moutoulos

Δεν το έχω φτιάξει, αλλά είναι απο ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ.

----------


## SaSi

Ψάξε με google για "Gainclone" και θα βρείς sites αφιερωμένα στο LM3886.

----------


## maouna

εφτιαξα τον ενισχυτη με τα lm3886 απο το ελεκτορ ,το καθε lm θα το τροφοδωτησω ξεχςριστα με +-30volt.τςρα εχω το εξης προβλημα : η μεταλικη επιφανεια του καθε lm δεν ειναι μονομενη και θα βρισκεται σε δυναμικο -30volt..αυτη η ταση περναει και στη ψυχτρα μεσω της βίδας (εχω παρεμβαλει φυλλο μικας μεν ) και εχει σαν τελικο αποτελεσμα η ψυχτρα να βρισκεται στα -30volt και τα -v των lm να ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενα.....

ΥΓ:χρησιμοποιω ενα τροφοδοτικο για το καθε lm και οχι 1 και για τα 2 ωστε να μπορουσα να πω ενταξει ασ βραχυκυκλωνουνε τα -v

τι να κανω??

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Υπάρχει και εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/files/inde...ct=view&id=223

----------


## maouna

το εχω αυτο το σχεδιο,το θεμα ειναι τι να κανω μαυτο που ανεφερα πιο πριν.

----------


## Thansavv

Πρέπει να βάλεις και στη βίδα μονωτική ροδέλα...

----------


## Thanos10

Να σου πω μια λυση παρε τα πλαστικα δεν θελουν ουτε μικα απλα τα βιδωνεις στον ψυκτη δεν ειναι ακριβα εχουν 3,80 ευρω (απο φανο).

----------


## BirdOfPrey

Γεια σας παιδια
Προσπαθώ να σχεδιάσω το κύκλωμα LM3886 στο Capture Cis αλλα εχω κολλήσει και δεν βρίσκω ενα εξάρτημα...τον amplifier του ( αυτο που μοιαζει με τριγωνο)..Μήπως έχει κανένας καμια ιδέα πως λέγεται για να το βρω?

----------


## jooe008

Δοκίμασε αυτό από τον Mayro. Εμενα μ άρεσε ο ήχος του.
http://www.webalice.it/mauro.penasa/...a_RevC_new.jpg

----------


## ikaros1978

μπορεις να παρεις απο το ebay 2 ετοιμα pcb με 4-5 δολαρια και με επιπλεον λιγα εξαρτηματακια ετοιμα τα 2χ68  watt (4Ω)

----------


## ikaros1978

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=320461596070
φωτο του pcb
τις χω δοκιμασει και ειναι ικανοποιητικες απο αποδοση
σαν κατασκευη η πλακετες ειναι τελειες

----------


## KOKAR

το λινκ ειναι νεκρό, σε μένα τουλάχιστον δεν ανοίγει.

----------


## ikaros1978

συγνωμη δικο μου το λαθος φιλε kokar.....
αχ ειμαι πρωταρης και δεν ξερω να κανω επικολληση εικονας και λινκ....ψαξε στο search του ebay γραφοντας lm3866 pcb

----------


## KOKAR

και το αποτέλεσμα της αναζήτησης....

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=lm3...3886&_osacat=0

----------


## ikaros1978

πολυ ωραια...παραγγελνεις λοιπον το 
lm3886 Amplifier pcb DIY και σε 10-15 μερες το πολυ εχεις στα χερια σου ετοιμη την πλακετουλα...θελει 5 αντιστασουλες και 7-8 πυκνωτες...και εισαι ετοιμος

----------


## Panoss

Ναι αλλά μιας και είμαστε φόρουμ ηλεκτρονικών, μήπως θα 'ταν ακόμα καλύτερα, γρηγορότερα, φτηνότερα να φτιαχνες μόνος σου το PCB;

----------


## KOKAR

Σωστό και αυτό, αλλα μερικές φορές έχεις να αντιμετωπίσεις
τον παράγοντα W.A.F .....και μέρες που είναι , δεν λέει !!!  :Wink:

----------


## ikaros1978

αν θελεις να εχεις εξ ολοκληρου την χαρα της κατασκευης σαφως ειναι καλυτερα να το κανεις μονο σου.ετοιμη την παιρνεις αν θελεις κατι πιο  απλο και οικονομικοτερο.συνηθως προτιμω το πρωτο...αλλα καμμια φορα δοκιμαζω και το εν μερει ετοιμο

----------


## KOKAR

Προφανώς δεν έχεις αποκτήσει ακόμα τον *παράγοντα W.A.F* !!!!
είναι όμως θέμα χρόνου !

----------


## babisko

> Προφανώς δεν έχεις αποκτήσει ακόμα τον *παράγοντα W.A.F* !!!!
> είναι όμως θέμα χρόνου !




Τι σημαίνει *W.A.F** ? * *

*

----------


## KOKAR

πόσα έχετε να μάθετε ακόμα.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woman_acceptance_factor

Μονο οι παντρεμένοι το γνωρίζουν καλά αυτό !!!  :Wink:

----------


## ikaros1978

χαχαχαχαχαα μολις διαβασα για το waf!!!τελειο!!εχω πεσει κατω απο τα γελια,

οντως τον εχω αλλα σε πολυ μικρο βαθμο!!!! 
KOKAR εγραψες!!!!

----------


## Ο Καμενος

Γεια σας

Ειναι το 1ο μου ποστ σε αυτο το ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ φορουμ και γενικα ειμαι αρχαριος(τελειως πρωταρης) σε κατασκευες.

Θα ηθελα να κανω την την κατασκευη με τα lm3886 και εχω καποιες αποριες.

1ον
Ο Ενισχυτης αυτος χωρις σταθεροποιημενο τροφοδωτικο βγαζει βομβο; (με λιγα λογια θα ηταν καλυτερα να χρισιμοποιησω σταθεροποιημενο psu και αν ναι τι μου πρωτεινετε; )

2ον
Σε R6 & C6 μπαινουν βραχυκυκλωματα η δεν μπαινει τιποτα;

3ον
με ποιο προενισχυτακι θα μπορουσα να τον συνδιασω για να αποδωσει καλα; σκευτομουν αυτο μαζι με καποιες αντιστασεις στην εισοδο, επιλογεα και ποντενσιομετρο 100ΚΩ αλλα δεν ξερω. Τι μου πρωτεινετε (με pcb);

Ευχαριστω για καθε απαντηση και συνεχιστε την καλη δουλεια

----------


## BillGeo

> Γεια σας
> 
> Ειναι το 1ο μου ποστ σε αυτο το ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ φορουμ και γενικα ειμαι αρχαριος(τελειως πρωταρης) σε κατασκευες.
> 
> Θα ηθελα να κανω την την κατασκευη με τα lm3886 και εχω καποιες αποριες.
> 
> 1ον
> Ο Ενισχυτης αυτος χωρις σταθεροποιημενο τροφοδωτικο βγαζει βομβο; (με λιγα λογια θα ηταν καλυτερα να χρισιμοποιησω σταθεροποιημενο psu και αν ναι τι μου πρωτεινετε; )
> 
> ...



1) 
Γενικα μιλας για καποιον ενισχυτη με LM3886?
Δεν πιστευω γενικα στα σταθεροποιημενα. Δεν βλεπω τον λογο, ειδικα σε low power καταστασεις.
Εδω σε πανακριβα τερατα βλεπει απλα linear PSU (με ενα σωρο extra κυκλωματα, αλλα linear non the less)
Δεν αυτο το site, και αν μπορεις κανε κ παραγγελεια απο εκει, που εχει pcb ετοιμα
αλλα και links για να σε καθοδηγήσουν στην κατασκευη και την θεωρια γενικα.
http://www.madaboutsound.com/prod_cat.asp?ctid=4&sa=cf

2) 
Που ειναι αυτα τα R6/C6? 
Αλλα και γιατι να τα βραχυκυκλωσεις? Ποιος ο λογος να υπαρχουν τοτε?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...Ο Ενισχυτής αυτός χωρίς σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό βγάζει βόμβο; (με λίγα λόγια θα ήταν καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιήσω σταθεροποιημένο psu και αν ναι τι μου προτείνετε; )







> Δεν πιστεύω γενικά στα σταθεροποιημένα. Δεν βλέπω τον λόγο, ειδικά σε low power καταστάσεις.



Γειά σας,
η απόρριψη θορύβου από το τροφοδοτικό είναι βασικό χαρακτηριστικό των ενισχυτών και περιγράφεται στα datasheet των συσκευών ή των ολοκληρωμένων κυκλωμάτων όπως το *LM3886*. Ο λόγος απόρριψης (PSRR=Power Supply Rejection Ratio) στο LM3886 φθάνει τα *120dB* για τροφοδοσία +/-40V. Παρακάτω δείχνω τμήμα του datasheet που αναφέρεται σε αυτή την παράμετρο:



Συμπέρασμα: ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται σταθεροποίηση!

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## grglaz

> Γεια σας
> 
> Ειναι το 1ο μου ποστ σε αυτο το ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ φορουμ και γενικα ειμαι αρχαριος(τελειως πρωταρης) σε κατασκευες.
> 
> Θα ηθελα να κανω την την κατασκευη με τα lm3886 και εχω καποιες αποριες.
> 
> 1ον
> Ο Ενισχυτης αυτος χωρις σταθεροποιημενο τροφοδωτικο βγαζει βομβο; (με λιγα λογια θα ηταν καλυτερα να χρισιμοποιησω σταθεροποιημενο psu και αν ναι τι μου πρωτεινετε; )
> 
> ...



1)δεν χρειαζεσαι στεθεροποιημενο
2)για ποια R6 & C6 μιλας?
3)phono preamp?πικαπ θες να συνδεσεις?
συμφωνα με το datasheet με 100ΚΩ αντισταση εισοδου , για 40W/8Ω
εχεις ευαισθησια εισοδου 1V ενω με λιγο παραμετρικοποιηση του κυκλωματος μπορεις να φτασεις και στα 890mV,

οποτε δεν καιγεσαι για προενισχυση....αν παλι θες να φτιαξεις κατι κοιτα κατα δω
http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam%20/preamp_line_2_gr.htm

*
*

----------


## moutoulos

Θα επιβεβαιώσω (και θα συμφωνήσω με τους παραπάνω), οτι δεν χρειάζεται σταθεροποιημένη
τροφοδοσία. 

Αυτό δεν ισχύει μόνο ειδικά, αλλά γενικά. Σε κανέναν "ακουστικό" ενισχυτή που τροφοδοτείται 
με συμμετρική τροφοδοσία, δεν είναι απαραίτητη η σταθεροποίηση τάσης.

----------


## FILMAN

Γρηγόρη, αυτό εξαρτάται από την τιμή του PSRR του συγκεκριμένου ενισχυτή. Αν ο ενισχυτής έχει πολύ χαμηλό PSRR, θα ακούγεται βόμβος 100Hz στα ηχεία... Κλαψ... Εγώ την πάτησα άσχημα μια φορά με ένα TDA1552... Ακόμα το φυσάω και δεν κρυώνει, και έχουν περάσει και 10 χρόνια... Καλά να πάθω όμως... Ότι είχε PSRR 48dB δεν το είδα;

----------


## grglaz

Σε σταδια με χαμηλες σταθμες (preamps,active crossovers) προτιμουνται σταθεροποιημενα η κανω λαθος? τα +-15v των τελεστικων συνηθως ειναι σταθεροποιημενα....

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν έχει να κάνει με τις στάθμες που διαχειρίζεται η βαθμίδα, αλλά με τον τρόπο που είναι αυτή σχεδιασμένη ώστε να απορρίπτει την κυμάτωση της τάσης τροφοδοσίας περισσότερο ή λιγότερο.

----------


## grglaz

Παντως ο τυπος PSRR=Vsupply/Vo ειναι ο αντιθετος απο τον τυπο της αποδοσης efficiency=Vo/Vsupply.....

----------


## FILMAN

> Παντως ο τυπος PSRR=Vsupply/Vo ειναι ο αντιθετος απο τον τυπο της αποδοσης efficiency=Vo/Vsupply.....



Εεεε, δεν είναι έτσι!

----------


## grglaz

καταλαβες που το παω... :Smile:   τεσπα...

----------


## moutoulos

> Θα επιβεβαιώσω (και θα συμφωνήσω με τους παραπάνω), οτι δεν χρειάζεται σταθεροποιημένη
> τροφοδοσία. 
> 
> Αυτό δεν ισχύει μόνο ειδικά, αλλά γενικά. Σε κανέναν "ακουστικό" ενισχυτή που τροφοδοτείται 
> με συμμετρική τροφοδοσία, δεν είναι απαραίτητη η σταθεροποίηση τάσης.







> Γρηγόρη, αυτό εξαρτάται από την τιμή του PSRR του συγκεκριμένου ενισχυτή. Αν ο ενισχυτής έχει πολύ χαμηλό PSRR, θα ακούγεται βόμβος 100Hz στα ηχεία... Κλαψ... Εγώ την πάτησα άσχημα μια φορά με ένα TDA1552... Ακόμα το φυσάω και δεν κρυώνει, και έχουν περάσει και 10 χρόνια... Καλά να πάθω όμως... Ότι είχε PSRR 48dB δεν το είδα;




Φίλιππε εγώ μίλησα για ενισχυτές που παίρνουν συμμετρική τροφοδοσία και οχι απλή.
Το TDA1552 που αναφέρεις είναι "αυτοκινήτου", θέλει έως 16-18Vdc, αν θυμάμαι καλά
και *εννοείται* σταθεροποιημένη.

Προσωπικά δεν έχω δεί ποτέ σε απλό ενισχυτή με τρανζίστορ ή chip που δουλεύει με *
συμμετρική τροφοδοσία*,  να έχει σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό. Μόνο στην προενίσχυση ...

Τώρα βέβαια κάποιοι DIYιδες κατασκευαστές βάζουν σταθεροποίηση, αλλά για τον "τύπο", 
μόνο και μόνο για να δώσουν μια άλλη νότα, ή γεύση απο HiEnd στην διαφορετική κατασκευή 
τους, στην πράξη όμως δεν έχει να δώσει κάτι ...  :Wink: .

----------


## FILMAN

Γρηγόρη, η αναισθησία ενός ενισχυτή στην κυμάτωση της τάσης τροφοδοσίας δεν εξαρτάται από το αν είναι σχεδιασμένος να δουλεύει με μονή ή με συμμετρική τροφοδοσία, αλλά από την τοπολογία του κυκλώματος. Βασικά το κλειδί είναι τα αρχικά στάδια (διαφορικός, VAS) να έχουν καλή απόρριψη της κυμάτωσης, για το στάδιο εξόδου δεν μας νοιάζει γιατί δεν κάνει ενίσχυση τάσης, και επιπλέον οποιαδήποτε μικρή κυμάτωση εμφανιστεί στην έξοδο και οφείλεται σ' αυτό, εξαλείφεται κατά την εφαρμογή αρνητικής ανάδρασης.

----------


## Ο Καμενος

Παιδια με συγχωρειτε που δεν απαντησα τοσο καιρο αλλα ημουν μπλεγμενος και πιεσμενος με δουλειες..... :Cursing: 

Οι εξεληξεις:

Αποφάσησα να φτιαξω τον ενισχυτη του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ και εχω ηδη τα υλικα για τον ενισχυτη καθως και γι αυτο το προενισχυτακι, το τροφοδωτικο γι συτον τον ενισχυτη και το τροφοδωτικο για τον προενισχυτη τα εχω παραθεσει στα σηνειμμενα.

αυτα που μου λειπουν ειναι ο μ/τ και το πηνειοσυρμα τα οποια θα παρω και τα 2 απ τον γιατρα εν καιρω Δ.Ν.Τ.  :Tongue2: 

με τα επομενα νεα θα σας ενιμερωσω.

----------


## Thanos10

Θα πρεπει να αλλαξεις ασφαλεια στο τροφοδοτικο με το 7812 ειναι μεγαλη 2Α (αυτη που ειναι στα 220ν).
200mA θελει και ειναι υπερ αρκετη.

----------


## Ο Καμενος

Ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη Θανο και θα την ακολουθησω.

Επομενη ερωτηση προσωπικης αποψης

Πως βρισκετε το ολο προτζεκτ;
Θελω να πω: Πιστευετε πως θα συνεργαστουν τα κυκλωματα αρμονικα η θα προτεινατε μια αλλη συνθεση, και αν ναι ποια;


Υ/Γ*:
Τα υλικα πηγαν πολυ ακριβα, πανω κατω 100ε χωρις τον μ/τ....

OFF TOPIC
Αν παει καλα αυτη η κατασκευη θα φτιαξω (επισης εν καιρω λογο Δ.Ν.Τ.) ενα χαμιλης ισχυος (μεχρι 5w το πολυ) λαμπατο ενισχυτακι, αλλα μεχρι να παει καλα ο LM εχουμε καιρο

----------


## Thanos10

Ανδρεα οταν λες 100 ευρω για ποια υλικα μιλας για τα 3886 γιατι αυτα εχουν 7 ευρω περιπου ανα θυμαμε καλα.

----------


## Ο Καμενος

120ε για το κυκλωμα του ενισχυτη Χ2, το κυκλωμα της προενισχυσης Χ2 και τα τροφοδωτικα, 1 πλακετα 20Χ30, 500ml τριχλωριουχο (για να βρισκεται), κατι μπορνες για εξοδο του ενισχυτη στα ηχεια (στο συνολο 14ε) 6μ μονοφωνικο μπλενταζ χοντρο μαλακο καλης ποιοτητας + 3μετρα στερεο,4 θερμοσυστελωμενο, ~10ε σε κατι αλλα ψιλοτζατζαλα για επιδιορθωσεις και χωρις ξυκτρες μιας που εχω κατι ψυκτρες επεξεργαστων.
Επισης μου εβαλε καταλαθος RCA υψηλης ποιοτητας που αν θυμαμαι καλα καναν περιπου 2ε το 1. Εκτος αυτου τα πηρα με αντικαταβολη στο χωριο μου, πραγμα που φουσκωνει τους λογαριασμους

Αυτα απ τον φανο

δεν ειναι υπερβολικα λευτα;

EDIT:

Οι μπορνες καθως και κατι αλλα ψιλοκοκο ηταν ενος φιλου μου και για να μην πληρωνει μεταφορικα τα εβαλε στην δικια μου παραγγελια

----------


## Thanos10

Τα 3886 ποσο στα χρεωσε τα πηρες πλαστικα? αν ειναι μεταλικα θελουν μονωση με μικα προσοχη.

----------


## Ο Καμενος

τα υλικα για το προαναφερομενο προτζεκτ τα εχω αγορασει ηδη

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω σε ρωταω ποια πηρες μεταλικα η πλαστικα?

----------


## Ο Καμενος

> Τα 3886 ποσο στα χρεωσε τα πηρες πλαστικα? αν ειναι μεταλικα θελουν μονωση με μικα προσοχη.



πηρα και φιλα μικα και πλαστικες βιδες αν και θα εχω μια ψυκτρα για λαθε lm και δεν θα εχω προβλημα βροχυκυκλωματως

----------


## Thanos10

Γραφαμε μαζι.

----------


## Ο Καμενος

Δεν μου πες ομως (κι εσυ κι οποιος αλλος θελει να απαντησει), πιστευεις οτι το κοστος αυτο ηταν λογικο; 

ΥΓ* Την απαντηση σχετικα με τα ηδη αγορασμενα υλικα την εγραψα καταλαθως ορμομενος απο αλλο ποστ που νομιζα οτι ηταν το τελευταιο και μπερδευτηκα (δεν θυμαμαι ουτε κι εγω ποιο ποστ ειδα)

EDIT: τελικα ειδα την τελευταια απαντηση στην 1η σελιδα :Lol:

----------


## Thanos10

Για αυτο σε ρωταω ποσο στα χρεωσε τα 3886.

----------


## Ο Καμενος

απ οτι μου πε 7 ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλα

----------


## Ο Καμενος

Εκατσα εχθες να φτιαξω pcb για να κανω την αποχάλκωση.

εκατσα λοιπων και αντεγραψα το κυκλωμα (με το Sprint-Layout 5.0) και εφτιαξα, μιας που δεν υπηρχε, το κυκλωμα της προενισχυσης απο την αρχη. Αυτο ηταν και αυτο που φοβομουν και γι αυτο σας παραθετω ολο το κυκλωμα να μου πειτε γνωμες και διορθωσεις.

Ευχαριστω πολυ για ολη την βοηθεια που μου εχετε δωσει

----------


## Ο Καμενος

Κανείς; τιποτα; κανενα σχολειο; μια διορθωση, κατι;

----------


## thelegr

Καλησπερα σας.

Συγγνωμη που επαναφερω το Θεμα αλλα προσπαθω να φτιαξω τον ενισχυτη αυτον βασισμενος στο pcb του συνονοματου Ανδρέα (αν και το αλλαξα λιγο ως και πολυ θα 'λεγα). Εχω ηδη ξεκινησει την κατασκευη. Σημερα μαλιστα τελειωσα το τροφοδωτικο (12v σταθεροποιημενο για τον προενισχυτη και 2X +/- 35 για τους ενισχυτες). Το μετρισα με το πολυμετρο και ενω στο psu του προενισχυτη βγαζει 11.9v στο psu του ενισχυτη βγαζει ~40v. Ειναι λογικο αυτο; :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1: 

Ευχαριστω για καθε απαντηση

Υ.Γ.* : Φωτογραφιες της κατασκευης παραθετω παρακατω


29112010018.jpg29112010019.jpg01122010025.jpg05122010031.jpg29112010001.jpg29112010004.jpg05122010036.jpg02122010027.jpg

----------


## thelegr

Δεν θα με βοηθησει κανεις;

----------


## navar

με φορτίο σου βγάζει τόσο ή στον αέρα όταν είναι η τροφοδοσία ?

----------


## moutoulos

Ανδρέα αν δεν μας πείς τι μετασχηματιστή έβαλες, που να ξέρουμε αν είναι λογικό.

Αν ο μετασχηματιστής σου είναι 2x28VAC, είναι λογικό τα 2x40VDC, που σου βγάζει.
Αλλά παράλληλα είναι λάθος αυτή η τάση (αν έβαλες 2x28VAC), για το LM3886.

Πες μας τι είναι ...

----------


## thelegr

> με φορτίο σου βγάζει τόσο ή στον αέρα όταν είναι η τροφοδοσία ?



Χωρις φορτιο, μονο μετριση με πολυμετρο





> Ανδρέα αν δεν μας πείς τι μετασχηματιστή έβαλες, που να ξέρουμε αν είναι λογικό.
> 
> Αν ο μετασχηματιστής σου είναι 2x28VAC, είναι λογικό τα 2x40VDC, που σου βγάζει.
> Αλλά παράλληλα είναι λάθος αυτή η τάση (αν έβαλες 2x28VAC), για το LM3886.
> 
> Πες μας τι είναι ...



Χρισιμοποιησα το τροφοδωτικο του Ανδρεα που υποτηθετε οτι βγαζει 2 τροφοδωσιες +/- 35v

http://sound.westhost.com/project04.htm

Στην αρχη λεει για δευτερευον 2χ25 αλλα στις ενημερωσεις λεει για 2χ28

ΥΓ* ΠΩΩΩ Μολις ειδα οτι το 2χ28 το αναφερει ΜΑΖΙ με σταθεροποιηση... Διορθωνεται αυτο (εννοω χωρις να ξαναπαραγγειλω καινουριο μ/τ); Με ζενερ η τιποτα τετοιο;

EDIT: Αυτα παθαινω για να διαβαζω επιφανειακα αυτα που βρισκω....

----------


## moutoulos

> ... Διορθωνεται αυτο (εννοω χωρις να ξαναπαραγγειλω καινουριο μ/τ);



Ανδρέα  :Lol: 

Ναι διορθώνεται, απλά τον επιστρέφεις, και σου αφαιρούν λίγες σπείρες. Αυτοί ξέρουν ...

Προσεξε όμως ..., αν έχεις σκοπό να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις με 4άρια μεγάφωνα (4ohm),
δεν πρέπει το LM3886 να παίρνει πάνω απο 30VDC max, για 8άρια μεγάφωνα (8ohm) τα +/- 35VDC είναι Οκ.

Οπότε θα τον κάνεις:

*2x25Vac* (+/- 35VDC, *για 8ohm*)*2x20-22Vac* (+/- 28-30VDC, *για 4ohm*)

----------


## thelegr

> Ανδρέα 
> 
> Ναι διορθώνεται, απλά τον επιστρέφεις, και σου αφαιρούν λίγες σπείρες. Αυτοί ξέρουν ...
> 
> Προσεξε όμως ..., αν έχεις σκοπό να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις με 4άρια μεγάφωνα (4ohm),
> δεν πρέπει το LM3886 να παίρνει πάνω απο 30VDC max, για 8άρια μεγάφωνα (8ohm) τα +/- 35VDC είναι Οκ.
> 
> Οπότε θα τον κάνεις:
> 
> *2x25Vac* (+/- 35VDC, *για 8ohm*)*2x20-22Vac* (+/- 28-30VDC, *για 4ohm*)



Φιλε μου Γρηγορη μου εφτιαξες την μερα (κι οτι ειχα απελπιστει  :Lol: )!

Τα ηχεια που θα βαλω ειναι κατι Roister 8Ω αρα παμε για +/- 35v.

Το λοιπων μολις κατεβω αθηνα παω στον γιατρα και του ζητω να μου αφαιρεσει σπειρες στο δευτερευον 2χ28 (ξεχασα οτι ο μ/τ ειναι 3χ28v + 18v για το τροφ. του προενισχυτη) και να το κανει 2χ25.

Ευχαριστω για την αμεση και πληρως κατατοπιστικη απαντηση σου. Ετσι μπορουμε να μαθουμε κι εμεις οι αρχαριοι. :Thumbup:

----------


## Kris99

το ειχα φτιαξει παλιοτερα αυτο και το χρησιμοποιω ακομα.δουλευει αμεσως αλλα θελει μεγαλη ψυκτρα.για καποιο περιεργο λογο το ιδιο κυκλωμα σε διατρητη καιγοταν,πιθανον απο ταλαντωσεις,αλλα με τη πλακετα αυτη δουλευει μια χαρα.η τροφοδοσια που εχω ειναι 30 βολτ συμμετρικη.

----------


## thelegr

Να κανω μια ισως κουτη ερωτηση;

Επιδη ειμαι απο κεφαλονια και μου ειναι δυσκολο να ταξιδεψω αθηνα, Μιπως μπορει να γινει κατι με καποια ζενερ και αντιστασεις στην εξοδο, ή θα κανω μια τρυπα στο νερο;

----------


## thelegr

> το ειχα φτιαξει παλιοτερα αυτο και το χρησιμοποιω ακομα.δουλευει αμεσως αλλα θελει μεγαλη ψυκτρα.για καποιο περιεργο λογο το ιδιο κυκλωμα σε διατρητη καιγοταν,πιθανον απο ταλαντωσεις,αλλα με τη πλακετα αυτη δουλευει μια χαρα.η τροφοδοσια που εχω ειναι 30 βολτ συμμετρικη.



Εμενα ειναι η πρωτη κατασκευη που φτιαχνω αλλα γενικως εχω ΜΕΓΑΛΗ αγαπη για το συγκεκριμενο σπορ/χομπι/οπως θελετε πειτε το...

η ασχετιλα μου ομως καθως και η επιφανειακη μου αναζητηση (αναφερομαι στο λαθος μου με τον μ/τ) αμεσως φανηκε...

----------


## moutoulos

> ... Ευχαριστω για την αμεση και πληρως κατατοπιστικη απαντηση σου. Ετσι μπορουμε να μαθουμε κι εμεις οι αρχαριοι.



Να'σαι καλά Ανδρέα ...

----------


## thelegr

> Να κανω μια ισως κουτη ερωτηση;
> 
> Επιδη ειμαι απο κεφαλονια και μου ειναι δυσκολο να ταξιδεψω αθηνα, Μιπως μπορει να γινει κατι με καποια ζενερ και αντιστασεις στην εξοδο, ή θα κανω μια τρυπα στο νερο;



Ποια η γνωμη σου για την ερωτηση μου;

----------


## moutoulos

Ανδρέα, στο ιδιο θέμα αυτό που μιλάμε στη σελίδα 3, διάβασε απο το 25 πόστ και κάτω.
Μην αγχώνεσαι, δεν είναι απαραίτητη η σταθεροποίηση ..., για το συγκεκριμένο IC
τουλάχιστον.

----------


## thelegr

Εκανα αυτην την ερωτηση, με σκετικο που παραθετω στην εικονα
Untitled 1.jpg

Αυτο, δεδομενου του οτι η ταση του μ/τ 2Χ28 και οχι 2Χ25 θα καταφερει κατι ή θα κανω μια τρυπα στο νερο;

----------


## moutoulos

Ανδρέα αυτό που συμπλήρωσες στο σχέδιο του Elliott, θεωρητικός ισχύει. Στην πράξη όμως όχι.
Και θέλω να πω με αυτό, οτι η δίοδος που υποτίθεται θα έμπαινε εκεί, θα έπρεπε να είναι πάνω 
απο 10W, και όχι οι κοινές 1 ή 1.3W *. Οι κοινές (μικρής ισχύος) κάνουν για μερικά mA, και οχι 
μερικά Α 

Εδώ, έχουμε ανα γραμμή 3Α περίπου (μιας και στο σχέδιο δείχνει, μονό μετασχηματιστή, διπλή 
ανόρθωση/εξομάλυνση). Στην ουσία η κάθε μια "γέφυρα" αντιστοιχεί σε ένα LM3886. Γι'αυτό σου 
είπα 3Α ανα γραμμή.

Μη κολλήσεις σε αυτό, σου είπα δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Ειδικά αν βάλεις ένα βαρβάτο τροφοδοτικό.
Πχ: αν απο τον Γιατρά πήρες το "μοντέλο 700", όπως ονομάζει ο ιδιος τον 300VA toroid του 
(τον μετατρέψεις σε 2x25VAC, δεν θα έχει κανένα πρόβλημα ...



* Υπάρχουν λύσεις που μετατρέπεις την απλή ζένερ σε αρκετά W, με εξωτερικό τρανζίστορ (σαν την επισύναψη), 
αλλά πάει μακριά η "βαλίτσα", τσάμπα θα παιδευτείς, δεν κερδίζεις τίποτα, και το κυριότερο δεν αξίζει ...

----------


## thelegr

Απο τον γιατρα πηρα τον μ/τ αλλα οχι τωροηδη και οχι ετοιμο ΄΄μοντελο΄΄. Τον παρηγγειλα στα μετρα μου(εννοω τη τσεπη μ. Γι αυτο ανεφερα σε προιγουμενο ποστ πως ειναι 2*28+18 βολτ. Εχει 2 ξεχοριστα τυλιγματα...

Εδω μου δημιουργηται το εμης ερωτημα: εξακολουθει να ισχυει το σεναριο περι σφαιρεσης σπειρων σε μη τορωηδη μ/τ με 2 μεχοριστα  τηλιγματα;;;

Κα.υτερα ναπαω για υπνο τωρα μιας που αυριο δινω λοουερ και δεν εχω ξεκουραστει καθολου. Περιμενω τη απαντησ σου και συριο το μεσιμερι θα τα πουμε...

----------


## moutoulos

Ανδρέα το ξέρω οτι τον πήρες απο "Γιατρά", κάπου το γράφεις και παραπάνω. Το μοντέλο που λεω 
το ανέφερα σαν παράδειγμα, και δεν είναι έτοιμο, απλά ο "πυρήνας" αντέχει 300W, και τον ονομάζει 
"700". Το πόσα τυλίγματα θα βάλεις είναι δικό σου θέμα, αρκεί να μην ξεπερνάει σε ισχύ τα 300W.

Το "σενάριο" που λές (που είπαμε παραπάνω), ισχύει και εδώ. Δεν μου είπες όμως πόσα Α είναι, 
ή την ισχύ αυτού. Πήρες δηλαδή 2x28VAC, πόσα A?, 2,3,5?

----------


## thelegr

Τωρα μου βαζεις δυσκολα γιατι στον γιατρα ειπα 2χ28 300w και αυτο γιατι δεν ειδα πουθενα να αναφερονται Αμπερ. Αν δεν εχω κανει λαθος στους υπολογισμους μου πρεπει να ειναi ~4.5-5A το καθε τυλιγμα, συν 18v 18w (1Α) ακομα ενα ξεχωριστο τυλιγμα

----------


## moutoulos

300W???,  ..., μια χαρά είναι. 
Εντάξει δεν είναι 300, μιας και έχει και το άλλο τύλιγμα (18V, -20W δηλαδή), 
αλλά είναι 280.

Ο μετασχηματιστή σου είναι μια χαρά (απλά δες το θέμα, τις αφαίρεσης σπειρων).

----------


## Ο Καμενος

1ον

το δευτερευον των 2Χ28V ειναι 300w *+* 18w το δευτερευον των 18v

2ον

Χρειαζομαι να τον βαλω να δουλεψει μεχρι το τελος του χρονου (σαν χαζος που ειμαι, επιδη δεν ειχα κατι για εργασια τετραμινου στην τεχνολογια Α Λυκειου επελεξα αυτο μιας που το ειχα ξεκινησει) οποτε το σχεδιο της αφαιρεσης σπειρων μπαινει στην ακρη (γιατι αθηνα θα παω σε 4-5 μηνες) και χρειαζομαι επιγοντως ενανα τροπο να περιορισω την ταση στην εξοδο του τροφ. εστω και με αντιστασεις μεγαλης ισχυης!!!

Συγνωμη που σας μιλαω για εναν τελειως μπακαλιστικο και μη θεμιτο τροπο σκεψης αλλα ειμαι σε ΑΝΑΓΚΗ!!! 

σας υποσχομαι πως αν βρω εναν τροπο να κατευω αθηνα η εστω να στειλω με εναν τροπο τον μ/τ γιατι δεν ειναι σωστος αυτος ο τροπος σκεψης.

Το θεμα ειναι πως μπορω να κανω αυτην την πτωση τασεως 5v...

----------


## aris285

Αφου θα αλαξεις μετασχηματιστη δες εδω http://www.amarad.gr/
παρτους τηλεφωνο και παραγκηλε εναν καινουριο και παρακαλεσε τους να στον στηλουν με αντικαταβολη.
το εχω κανει και εγω που μιας και δεν ειχα χρονο να παω αθηνα (διπλα ειμαι) και μου τον εστηλαν μετα απο μερικα παρακαλητα βεβαια.

----------


## moutoulos

> 1ον
> 
> το δευτερευον των 2Χ28V ειναι 300w *+* 18w το δευτερευον των 18v
> 
> 2ον
> 
> Χρειαζομαι να τον βαλω να δουλεψει μεχρι το τελος του χρονου (σαν χαζος που ειμαι, επιδη δεν ειχα κατι για εργασια τετραμινου στην τεχνολογια Α Λυκειου επελεξα αυτο μιας που το ειχα ξεκινησει) οποτε το σχεδιο της αφαιρεσης σπειρων μπαινει στην ακρη (γιατι αθηνα θα παω σε 4-5 μηνες) και χρειαζομαι επιγοντως ενανα τροπο να περιορισω την ταση στην εξοδο του τροφ. εστω και με αντιστασεις μεγαλης ισχυης!!!
> 
> Συγνωμη που σας μιλαω για εναν τελειως μπακαλιστικο και μη θεμιτο τροπο σκεψης αλλα ειμαι σε ΑΝΑΓΚΗ!!! 
> ...



 Ανδρέα... :Huh: , έχεις που έχεις δυο λογαριασμούς ..., γράψε τουλάχιστον με τον έναν, γιατί μας μπερδεύεις.

Αν δεν μπορείς για την ώρα να χαμηλώσεις τις σπείρες, φτιάξε αυτό στην επισύναψη. όπως είναι, με αυτές 
τις τιμές, βγάζει +/- 30-31VDC. Στην θέση της αντίστασης 2.2Κ, εσύ βάζεις τρίμμερ 3.3 - 4.7Κ.

----------


## thelegr

ΠΩΩΩ δεν ξερω πως μπηκα με αυτον τον χρηστη... εχω καιρο να μπω με αυτον τον χρηστη και ουσιαστικα τον εχω καταργησει. αρα αν ειναι δυνατον να διαγραφτει. Δεν πηγα να κρυφτω οπως ειδες και ζητω ταπεινα συγνωμη.

Ως αναφορα για το κυκλωμα που μου εστειλες θα παραγγειλω τα υλικα αυριο απο τον φανο μαζι με κατι αλλα που μου λειπουν και μολις εχω νεοτερα θα σας κρατω ενημερους. Προς το παρον θα ανοιξω κατι τρυπες που μεσα στην βιασυνη μου ξεχασα να ανοιξω και θα κολλισω τα εξαρτηματα που αντιστοιχουν σε αυτες.

Και παλι συγνωμη για την αναστατωση

EDIT: Συγνωμη που σε ζαλιζω Γρηγορη αλλα ποιες αντιστασεις ειναι 2.2 ΚΩ σε αυτα τα 2 σχεδια που μου εστείλες; Μιπως εννοεις την R1 + R3 στο 2ο σχεδιο που εχουν τον αστερισκο;

----------


## GeorgeVita

Συγνώμη, λάθος καταχώρηση!

Ανδρέα δεν αφορά εσένα προσωπικά το σχόλιό μου και γι'αυτό το έσβησα.
Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## thelegr

Εχεις απολυχο δικιο. Μονο που εγω ο ανοητος δεν εφτιαξα καινουριο χρηστη γιατι εχασα τον κωδηκο μου αλλα γιατι απο τις μπαρουφες που ελεγα εχασα την αξιοπρεπεια μου σαν thelegr και προκειμενου να επικοινωνισω με τους συντοπιτες που ειχαν χασει την εμπιστοσυνη τους προς το προσωπο μου εκανα και δευτερο χρηστη.

Ειπα ομως "ως εδω". Γι αυτο ειχα καιρο να μπω με αυτον τον χρηστη (δεν ξερω για ποιον λογο μπηκα σαν "Ο Καμμενος" μαλλον το pc μου τα παιξε) και αποφασησα να ξανακερδισω την εμιστοσυνη σας με τον κανονικο μου χρηστη

Εξου και δεν καλυφτηκα με ανοιαρες δικαιολογιες αλλα ειπα την αληθεια και ζητησα να διαγραφει ο χρηστης "Ο Καμμενος"

Τερμα τα off topic ομως. οποιος θελει να μου πει γι αυτο το θεμα ας μου στειλει πμ η να ανοιξει ενα νεο θεμα σχετικο μ αυτο (εννοειται πως δεν προσπαθω να αποφυγω το θεμα, καθε σχολιο ευπροσδεκτο αλλα ας μην ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα του τοπικ)

EDIT: Ναι ομως ισχυει και για μενα και απλως σου ειπα οτι συμφωνω μαζι σου

----------


## thelegr

> EDIT: Συγνωμη που σε ζαλιζω Γρηγορη αλλα ποιες αντιστασεις ειναι 2.2 ΚΩ σε αυτα τα 2 σχεδια που μου εστείλες; Μιπως εννοεις την R1 + R3 στο 2ο σχεδιο που εχουν τον αστερισκο;



Αααα τωρα ειδα οτι μου εχεις επισυναψει και στο τελευταιο σου ποστ μια εικονα.

Ενταξι και ευχαριστω για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια που μου εδωσες.

----------


## mikosmas

Μια ερώτηση βρε παιδια, Αν ξερει καποιος να μου πει το ρευμα στα -35v ειναι ιδιο με αυτο στα +35v σε αυτον τον ενισχυτη η μικροτερο;

Για να βοηθησω λιγο τον πιτσιρικα μου :Lol:

----------


## KOKAR

ναι , το LM3886 δουλεύει με συμμετρική τροφοδοσία .

----------


## moutoulos

... και περνάει το ίδιο ρεύμα, θετική και αρνητική γραμμή.

----------


## KOKAR

> Ανδρέα..., έχεις που έχεις δυο λογαριασμούς ..., γράψε τουλάχιστον με τον έναν, γιατί μας μπερδεύεις.
> 
> Αν δεν μπορείς για την ώρα να χαμηλώσεις τις σπείρες, φτιάξε αυτό στην επισύναψη. όπως είναι, με αυτές 
> τις τιμές, βγάζει +/- 30-31VDC. Στην θέση της αντίστασης 2.2Κ, εσύ βάζεις τρίμμερ 3.3 - 4.7Κ.



μια παραλλαγή του τροφοδοτικού που έδωσε ο Γρηγόρης ειναι η παρακάτω

----------


## thelegr

Πριν λιγο καταφερα και εβαλα τον ενισχυτη να δουλεψει (στον παγκο προς το παρον). Ειμαι ΚΑΤΑΕΝΘΟΥΣΙΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ !!!!!!! Ενω με παιδεψε στην αρχη με την "φιμωση" τελικα τα καταφερα και δουλεψε. Εμεινα εκπληκτος απο τον μηδενικο βομβο (με η χωρις πηγη).

Μπορει αυτα να σας φενονται συνηθισμενα αλλα εμενα, στα 16 μου χρονια, ειναι η 1η μου κατασκευη και με την βοηθεια σας καταφερα να την βγαλω εις περας.

Αυτο που μου μενει τωρα ειναι μολις παω Αθηνα να παρω ενα κουτι γιατι αυτο που πηρα δεν χωραει τον μ/τ μεσα και αναγκαστικα θα βαλω αλλο. 

Το προβλημα με τον μ/τ το ελυσα προσωρινα, αν και διαβασα στο database του LM και σε 1 ξενο forum οτι μεχρι +/- 42v δουλευει. Δεν ξερω με τα υπολοιπα χαρακτηριστικα τι γινεται ομως (παραμορφωσεις κλπ...) 


Οταν τον τακτοποιησω λιγο θα ανεβασω φωτο του κυκλωματως αλλα θα να ειστε λιγο επιεικεις μαζι μου :Tongue2: 

Και παλι 10000000 ευχαριστω

Φιλικα Ανδρεας

----------


## moutoulos

> ... Το προβλημα με τον μ/τ το ελυσα προσωρινα, αν και διαβασα στο database  του LM και σε 1 ξενο forum οτι μεχρι +/- 42v δουλευει. Δεν ξερω με τα  υπολοιπα χαρακτηριστικα τι γινεται ομως (παραμορφωσεις κλπ...)



Ναι Ανδρέα δουλεύει, όμως όχι για 4ohm μεγάφωνο. Απλά να έχεις υπόψιν σου τα παρακάτω 
(που τα έγραψα παραπάνω): 






> Ανδρέα 
> 
> Ναι διορθώνεται, απλά τον επιστρέφεις, και σου αφαιρούν λίγες σπείρες. Αυτοί ξέρουν ...
> 
> Προσεξε όμως ..., αν έχεις σκοπό να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις με 4άρια μεγάφωνα (4ohm),
> δεν πρέπει το LM3886 να παίρνει πάνω απο 30VDC max, για 8άρια μεγάφωνα (8ohm) τα +/- 35VDC είναι Οκ.
> 
> Οπότε θα τον κάνεις:
> 
> ...

----------


## thelegr

Δηλαδη και αν το αφησω στα +/-40v, εφοσον εχω 8Ω ηχεια θα ειναι ενταξη;

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι εντάξει θα είναι ..., οριακά όμως. Πέρα απο αυτό, θέλεις και αρκετή επιφάνεια ψύκτρας
μιας και θα ζεσταίνεται αρκετά (με αυξημένη ένταση ήχου).

Απλά όταν βρείς χρόνο, και μπορέσεις να στείλεις/πας τον μετασχηματιστή σου για αφαίρεση
μερικών σπειρων, τότε θα είσαι Οκ.

----------


## thelegr

Θα το κανω κατα το πασχα που θα κατεβω αθηνα.

Για ψυκτρες εβαλα μια σχετικα τεραστια (απο ενα inverter ηλεκτροκολλησης, καμια 20αρια ποντους, που ειχε παραπεταμενο ο πατερας μου και του την τζουρνεψα :Lol: ) και πιστευω πως και με την 12βολτη φενα που θα βαλω (απο κατι ψυκτρες επεξεργαστη) πιστευω θα ειναι οκ

Σχετικα με τον προενισχυτη, εφτιαξα αυτον και δεν μου δουλεψε. Οταν βαζω πηγη πανω δεν βγαζει τιποτα ενω οταν αγκιζω "σπαει" τα μεγαφωνα.
Εβαλα και mp3 σαν πηγη και οταν το ειχα στην πριζα ειχε μια ελαχηστη επιδραση στα παρασιτα (οταν το mp3 ηταν στο τερμα) ενω μολις εβγαζα την πριζα του ενισχυτη, ακουγοταν καθαρα και ελαχιστα η πηγη (παλι οταν ηταν στο τερμα το mp3) μεχρι να ξεφορτιστουν οι πυκνωτες. Τι μπορει να φταιει απο την στιγμη που εχω σταθεροποιημενο τροφοδωτικο;

----------


## thelegr

Ιδου και το αποτελεσμα (στον παγκο ακομα, η μαλλον στο ...πατωμα :Lol: )

30122010088.jpg30122010091.jpg30122010092.jpg


Σας παρακαλω πολυ μην με φατε ολοι μαζι, ενας-ενας και με το μαλακο, η 1η μου κατασκευη ειναι :Tongue2: 


Υ/Γ*: Σορι για την ποιοτητα αλλα ειναι τραβηγμενες απο κινητο :Glare:

----------


## thelegr

Αντε, Με το καλο να μας μπει η καινουρια χρονια, με υγεια, ευτυχια και επιτυχιες ηλεκτρονικου και μη επιπεδου


ποια η αποψη σας;

Διορθωσεις, κριτικες, σχολια;;;;;

----------


## thelegr

Χρονια σας πολλα!! Ελπιζω η Αλλαγη του χρονου να σας πηγε υπεροχα και αν ναι το ιδιο να σας παει και ολος ο χρονος

Και μετα απο εναν χρονο ανακεφαλαιωνουμε. 

Ο Ενισχυτης δουλευει αψογα. :Cool: 
Το κυκλωμα του προενισχυτη δεν μου δουλεψε (διαβασα πως κι αλλοι ειχα προβληματα με αυτον τον προενισχυτη αλλα εκ των υστερων και αφου το ειχα κατασκευασει :Head: ) και γι αυτο ψαχνω να κατασκευασω ενα αλλο κυκλωμα. Δεν εχω κατασταλαξει ακομα γι αυτο καθε προταση ευπροσδεκτη.
Τον μ/τ απο 2χ28 θα τον κανω 2χ25 μαλλον το πασχα που θα κατευω Αθηνα
Τωρα εχω τα 2 LM833 και θα μπορουσα να φτιαξω κατι σε LP η HP Filter, ετσι για να εξικοιωθω καλυτερα με τις κολλησεις. Εχετε κατι να προτεινεται γι αυτα;

Ευχαριστω για αλλη μια φορα κι ευχομαι να ειναι ενας υπεροχος χρονος για ολους μας (δυσκολο με τους ..:: :Cursing: ::.. που μας κυβερνουν)

EDIT: Θα ανεβασω καλυτερες φωτο το απογευματακι. Ηθελα να ανεβασω και sample με τον ηχο αλλα το θεωρησα ανουσιο μιας που απο τον υπολογιστη ολα το ιδιο ακουγονται. Αφηστε που δεν εχω και μεγαφωνα της προκοπης (Με τον χριστουγεννιατικο μποναμα, και οταν φτασω το αναγκαιο ποσο, θα αρχισω να ψαχω και για ηχεια της προκοπης)

EDIT 2: Δυστυχως δεν προλαβα να ανεβασω σημερα φωτο. Αυριο το πρωι το λοιπων....

----------


## thelegr

Μετα απο 4 μονολογους χωρις απαντησεις, θα ανεβασω και καλυτερες φωτο


DSC_0005.jpgDSC_0007.jpgDSC_0006.jpg


Οπως εχω ξαναπει οποιοδιποτε σχολιο ευπροσδεκτο

----------


## moutoulos

Γειά σου Ανδρέα ...

Είδα τις φωτο σου, δεν ξέρω ποιά κατασκευή σου είναι, η πρώτη ή η δέκατη ..., αλλά αν είναι η πρώτη 
είναι μια χαρά (και δεύτερη, και τρίτη  :Laugh: ).

Μόνο καθάρισε λίγο το τυπωμένο, γιατί έχει πάρα πολλά υπολείμματα αλοιφής/πάστας (οχι σοκολατίνας  :Laugh: ) 
τα οποία στο μέλλον μπορεί να δημιουργήσουν μερικό βραχυκύκλωμα.

Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι γιατί επέλεξες να φτιάξεις για προενισχυτή έναν "μικροφώνου"?. Δεν κάνει 
για αυτήν εδώ τη χρήση ...

----------


## thelegr

Εχεις Δικιο, Βλακεια μου.... Τα ιδια μου ελεγε κι ο πατερας μου αλλα σαν μ*****ς που ειμαι τον εγραψα κι εκανα του κεφαλιου μου... Κι αυτο πληρωνω τωρα

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα σχολια. Η σολντερηνη εχει μεινει απο τις δοκιμες (δεν ειχα παρει χαμπαρι οτι δεν υπηρχε συνεχεια της γης και εκανα προχειρα γεφυρωματα) και θα το φροντησω.

Αλλη μια απερισκεψια μου ηταν οτι δεν αφησα συνεχεια της πλακετας πισω απο τα LM3886 με αποτελεσμα να μην εχει να πατησει η ψηκτρα και να μην μπορω να την στιριξω.

Ελπιζω στο μελλον να βελτιωθω...

EDIT: Εχεις κατι να μου προτεινεις για προενισχυση μιας που μου χρειαζεται για να οδηγησω ενα μπ3 πλεϊερ με εξοδο ~300mV αν θυμαμαι καλα (:\) ; Επισης αν εχεις κατι για τα lm388 αν δεν χρησιμοποιηθουν για προενισχυση;

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι γιατί σκέψου οτι σε έναν προενισχυτής μικροφώνου, δεν μπορείς να συνδέσεις ένα mp3 player γιατί 
μπορεί αυτό να βγάζει ίσως και 500mV έξοδο. Ενώ ο μικροφώνου έχει "ευαισθησία" ("Δυναμικό" συνήθως)
απο 2,3mV έως και 20, 30, 50mV ανάλογα το μικρόφωνο ...

Αν και για αρχή, θα μπορούσες να τον αφήσεις χωρίς προενισχυτή, μιας και το ίδιο το LM3886 θέλει περίπου
απο > 800mV, για να δουλέψει Full.

----------


## thelegr

Σιγουρα ειναι μια χαρα και χωρις προενισχυτη ! ετσι κι αλιως προς το παρον δεν θελω παπαδες μας παρουσιαση να τον κανω στο σχολειο που το εχω εργασια 4μηνου και μετα θα τον κανω κουκλακι!!! απο κει και περα θα δω τι αλλο θα μπει απο θεμα προενισχυσης. Εχω βρει ενα σχεδιο απο το www.circuits.gr με pcb, sch κλπ με το TDA4292. Ποια η γνωμη σου για το συγκεκριμενο ολοκληρωμενο;

----------


## moutoulos

Δυστυχώς  δεν έχω άποψη, γιατί ειλικρινά δεν το γνώριζα καν το TDA4292.

----------


## thelegr

Μιλαω για το κυκλωμα που εχει στο datasheet (αν σε ενδιαφερει και θες να το ψαξεις).

----------


## thelegr

Προσπαθησα να το ανεβασω αλλα δεν με αφηνει ουτε σε pdf ουτε σε zip...

γιατι;

Το datasheet ειναι εδω

----------


## thelegr

Ιδου (Το τερας της αποκαλυψης :Lol: ) μονταρισμενο πανω σε ενα ξυλο ετοιμο για την παρουσιαση (η πλακετα ηθελα να φαινεται για να βουλωσω μερικα στωματα συμαθητων και καθηγητων  :Twisted Evil: )


DSC_0016.jpgDSC_0017.jpgDSC_0018.jpgDSC_0019.jpgDSC_0020.jpg



Διορθωσα τα πηνεια και καλυτερευσα τις γειωσεις μου και γενικως τις καλοδιωσεις μου. Επισης ξιλωσα τον προενισχυτη απο την πλακετα

Ελπιζω να παω συντομα αθηνα να φτιαξω τον μ/τ και να παρω το κουτι :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## navar

ωραίος ανδρέα !!!!!

----------


## thelegr

να σε καλα.... Και το πασχα με το καλο που θα εχω και το κουτακι στα χερια μου, τα υλικα για νεο προενισχυτη (για το ποιος θα ειναι βλεπουμε) και τον διορθωμενο μου μ/τ θα κανω κι εγω ανασταση!!!

----------

